

Make government software open source, German parliamentary committee advises - EdwardQ
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/open-source/3421166/german-government-should-open-source-its-software-committee-advises/

======
lifeisstillgood
Again computer literacy is mistaken for "using PowerPoint"

The benefits in open source, platform neutral software where all government
development is put back into the commons is going to be huge and is what the
Germans are recommending

Then the article (and to be fair the German debate) focuses on whether
spreadsheets in MS Office are easier to use than Open Office

This is like suggesting we should teach our children to read and write, and
then people suggesting that Microsoft comic books have better pictures in them
so it's easier to work out the story.

Aaarrgghh

